# Unable to see Scrap entries in orkut



## saurabh kakkar (Nov 17, 2007)

I m having very unusual problem . i m not able to see my orkut scrap entries

I have tried using I.e 7 nd Opera but all vain . I have scanned my system for 

virus using Kasper sky but no virus found 

Here is a screen shot of my orkut profile :

*img67.imageshack.us/img67/7493/orkutih3.png

I m unable to figure out the problem plz help me


----------



## harryneopotter (Nov 17, 2007)

its nt a virus buddy ........ may be they have changed the script for scrapbook page ...coz its a common prob from the last 4-5 days for many ppl .... even i cant view my scrapbok in Opera ....... use firefox or IE 6 for it.


----------



## narangz (Nov 17, 2007)

IE7 works fine for me but it takes 2-5 seconds to load. It doesnt load in opera for me.


----------



## victor_rambo (Nov 17, 2007)

Ya, even I observed this with one of my friend's scrapbook. Others were fine!


----------



## saurabh kakkar (Nov 17, 2007)

harryneopotter said:
			
		

> its nt a virus buddy ........ may be they have changed the script for scrapbook page ...coz its a common prob from the last 4-5 days for many ppl .... even i cant view my scrapbok in Opera ....... use firefox or IE 6 for it.



thanks for reply i have just installed firefox nd i m able to view the scraps 

but the problem still persists with I.E 7 nd opera


----------



## victor_rambo (Nov 17, 2007)

Same here, can see scrapbook in Mozilla Firefox


----------



## satyamy (Nov 18, 2007)

which antivirus or firewall you are using ?
may be it can block


----------



## anish_sha (Nov 20, 2007)

in opera its not seeing for 3-4 days, even in opera mini in mobile also...hope it ll be rectified soon


----------



## Prashantjaiswal (Nov 20, 2007)

Here is a solution for u if u r using opera browser 
*orkuthelpcenter*.blogspot.com
 Not Able To Scrap In opera? Scrapbook Not visible?Need Help? 

For the past few days many orkut users are facing this problem that 
 they are not able to see their scraps in opera web browser. 

Here is the solution: 
 1)Open your opera browser and open your orkut profile 
 2)now press function key F12 
 3)Then click Edit site preferences 
 4)and finally uncheck inline frames option 
 5)And then Ok...its done  

F12>edit site preferences>Display>uncheck inline frames option and 
 ok  
 Done 



			
				saurabh kakkar said:
			
		

> I m having very unusual problem . i m not able to see my orkut scrap entries
> 
> I have tried using I.e 7 nd Opera but all vain . I have scanned my system for
> 
> ...


----------



## swapcool (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks for the info Prashantjaiswal, it works.


----------



## fun2sh (Nov 20, 2007)

hey too has this problem let me see if given solution works or not

thanks???


----------



## the.kaushik (Nov 20, 2007)

but thats for opera right?


----------



## Prashantjaiswal (Nov 21, 2007)

ur welcome swapcool  



			
				swapcool said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info Prashantjaiswal, it works.



yes it works with opera only
for safari..there is still no solution yet..I thin k


			
				the.kaushik said:
			
		

> but thats for opera right?


----------



## hemant_mathur (Nov 21, 2007)

Thanx .. it works perfectly.


----------



## anish_sha (Nov 22, 2007)

but wht abt opera mini in mobile?


----------



## harryneopotter (Nov 22, 2007)

Thnks Prashant ..........


----------

